# Spooky Skeletor Any one have one in the Portland /Vancouver area?



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to see if anyone has one of these in the area that I could look at. Might be buying one out of state and wanted to look at one up close and get some feedback.

Thanks


----------

